

Verizon doing nearly 50000 new accounts/day - helloritesh

It's expected that Verizon would get 1M new iphone customers/month and so far, they are doing ~50K/day. Given this is the first month with pent up demand, 1M/m or 10M/year seems reasonable. Good going Verizon..
======
itg
Source for this? Anyway I expect this number to increase once the next iPhone
comes out which is usually in the summer and more people come off their
contracts.

------
johng
Source?

